# Puppy sleeping too much?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It takes a lot of energy to grow up into a BEAUTIFUL adult Golden Retriever. It is normal for them to sleep a lot. As long as she is active when she is awake I would not worry. 
By the way :worthless



Welcome to the GRF ​


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Puppies sleep a lot, and if there's nothing better to do (hard to click on the TV without that opposable thumb), they'll sleep. As for the zoomies, many puppies seem to have excess energy at the end of the day that they need to expend before bedtime. Take some videos, as you'll miss it desperately when she's old and can't/doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you have a perfectly normal golden puppy. eat, sleep, play, pee and poop. It take a lot out of a pup. Nighttime zoomies are something you will probably be able to set your clock by for that first year or two.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to wonder if we were boring and that's why Rufus slept a lot. Turns out he was just growing...and growing...and growing! And no matter what we did/do with Rufus during the day we still have zoomies in the evening


----------



## MorningGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

Ambika, I am learning about this cyber-world. Will post pictures...I hope, soon...

Thanks to all who answered. I have warm fuzzies knowing I'm doing this right. (((hugs)))


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Riley is 12 weeks old today and she sleeps many hours. She wakes up around 4:30 (it's OK cause we go to the gym...otherwise it would NOT be!). She naps for about an hour before breakfast. Eats, plays then naps another hour or 2. Then a long 2 hour in the afternoon and a few more short naps before bed. She also has the zoomies in the evening. Her naps are my saving grace. While she is getting better about her shark behavior and she is starting to listen better.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

8 week old Hank sleeps a lot during the day but in the evenings, just when I'd like to sit down and relax with a good book or TV he's ready to play. His hyper times are; first thing in the morning and late evenings.


----------

